# Baby Goslings! =p



## TaylaaAnn (May 31, 2010)

Me Mum & Dadd went to a duck pond today!.x.
Mum mainly took piccys of adults, but i couldn't ressist talking photos of the bubba's!.x..x








#








Looks like a Goose Army!! 









Me Hand-feeding a goose!








:no1:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice pics. Geese give me the fear though.


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

They scared me a bit, when they all came out of the water to feed... :lol2:...
And they hissed at me when the bubs were close to us!!

On the photos of the Goslings... These 3 were together all the time?.. 1 is yellow, and the others arent , Are they the same species?...
It was totally accepted by mum & dad, and they were together the whole time!


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

theyre cute, i dont like seeing them in person though they scare me lol


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwww cute fluffies


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Aww, cute! I'd be a bit wary of the adults though... I remember when I was about 9yrs old I went to Godstone Farm in Surrey and had a huge one chase me and nip my bum! :lol2:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

they are so cute!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

kellysmith1976 said:


> They scared me a bit, when they all came out of the water to feed... :lol2:...
> And they hissed at me when the bubs were close to us!!
> 
> On the photos of the Goslings... These 3 were together all the time?.. 1 is yellow, and the others arent , Are they the same species?...
> It was totally accepted by mum & dad, and they were together the whole time!


They are the same species, Depending on wheather the gene is Resessive or Dominant, 
I'd say one or both parents to the yellow gosling will likely have Domestic white greylag goose in there ancestory some where. 

The yellow Goslings will mature into a pure white greylag gooes. 
And the other two normal coloued gosling will possibly carry the white gene.


----------

